# Any one out there?



## ShiiFtyy (May 22, 2013)

Aye 
I'm 16 and I do target and I've got my first competition this March (states) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catcherarcher (Sep 23, 2014)

Cool! 3-D or spots?


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

I'm still in from time to time. between work and practice I don't have much time to get on here. Ive been pounding Xs lately and shot a 300 54 with a BHFS setup tonight. not too shabby.


----------



## catcherarcher (Sep 23, 2014)

corpralbarn said:


> I'm still in from time to time. between work and practice I don't have much time to get on here. Ive been pounding Xs lately and shot a 300 54 with a BHFS setup tonight. not too shabby.


That is some sweet shooting! Congrats. I guess with work you must 16-17. What do you do?


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

I'm actually 20. I unload trucks at Lowes.


----------



## catcherarcher (Sep 23, 2014)

Oh, ok. Cool.


----------



## ShiiFtyy (May 22, 2013)

catcherarcher said:


> Cool! 3-D or spots?


Whoops I completely forgot to respond

But just spots  I haven't actually tried outdoor shooting yet, but indoor you'll usually find me shooting 3-spots and damn are they annoying 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catcherarcher (Sep 23, 2014)

What's wrong with 3-spot? I kinda like it, not as much as 3-D, but not bad.


----------



## ShiiFtyy (May 22, 2013)

I used to have a lot of trouble with one of the spots and I've been working with it as much as I can to tighten the groups 
Don't get me wrong I like shooting them, but they sure tire you out 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catcherarcher (Sep 23, 2014)

Physically or mentally?


----------



## ShiiFtyy (May 22, 2013)

catcherarcher said:


> Physically or mentally?


Physically 
Moving from bottom to top and back to bottom tires me out; I've had trouble with the top target for a while 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catcherarcher (Sep 23, 2014)

Try shooting top spot first, then the bottom two spots. This will help a lot. My personal order is top, bottom left, bottom right. I have a friend who is good and he shoots top, bottom right, bottom left. Just try it for about 5-6 scored rounds, then try a different order. Keep trying new orders and see what scores best for you.


----------



## ShiiFtyy (May 22, 2013)

I probably will do just that tonight
I usually do bottom R, Top, then bottom L because the right used to be the problem target 

But I'm not going to lie, I'm considering making a recurve setup and give that a shot for a while too haha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catcherarcher (Sep 23, 2014)

Olympic or "traditional"? I have one set-up to shoot off the shelf and shoot about 50 shots every other day to give my back muscles a good workout, relax for a little while, and I just love watching the arrow fly. Probably going to use it for deer this year. It also helped me get over some issues I was having shooting. Also, what poundage are you pulling, how much stabilizer weight on what length bars are you shooting?


----------



## ShiiFtyy (May 22, 2013)

Olympic
Target is a lot of fun, but I wouldn't mind giving traditional a try either; it looks really relaxing
Hunting with one is impressive as well!

And I'm using a Podium 37 
~50#, with 4oz up front and 6 in the back 
It's pretty steady, and it rolls over just a little bit after I shoot, which I like 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catcherarcher (Sep 23, 2014)

That is a NICE compound set-up. Hopefully you can figure something out, whatever it maybe.


----------



## Jordan g. (Apr 4, 2016)

y'all sound like you have been shooting for a while any advise for beginner.


----------



## catcherarcher (Sep 23, 2014)

Jordan g. said:


> y'all sound like you have been shooting for a while any advise for beginner.


Find a GOOD coach. It will help more than anything. Focus on form and consistency and high score will follow. Most important is to just have fun. USA Archery has a coach finder on their website. Look for level 3 and up. There are some good coaches who aren't at level 3, but they are kind of rare. Any more questions you have just post up!


----------



## Jordan g. (Apr 4, 2016)

thanks i am already a pretty good shot but how do you make it so your not so shake cause my sight floats in a figure 8 when i shoot making consistency hard


----------



## catcherarcher (Sep 23, 2014)

What stabilizer set-up, and bow are you using? Can you post a picture of you at full draw please.


----------



## arrowoflife18 (Apr 17, 2016)

Jordan g. said:


> y'all sound like you have been shooting for a while any advise for beginner.


If you haven't already buy a bow, PRACTICE PRACTICE PRACTICE and just don't stick to one yardage move around a bit get uncomfortable and push your self to achieve if you want to get really good

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## jk3campbell (Jun 11, 2016)

Definitely seek out a coach. You will never get your pin to sit still. As long as it is a small figure 8 and not giant just focus on the X and pull through the shot. If you haven't yet go on YouTube and watch some of John Dudley's videos. His school of nock series he is putting out now is really good. I've learned a ton from his stuff. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## archergirl24703 (Dec 27, 2018)

15 and shooting for about 11 - 11 1/2 years now. 3D, hunting (bow and gun), with some indoor in the past.


----------



## CartertheArcher (Nov 10, 2019)

13 shooting for about 11 years. bowhunting, 3d and starting to do indoor


----------

